# Flow NXT-FRX or Gnu Mutant Fastecs



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven't ridden those specific models, but in my experience the Flows have always been better than Gnu's. They just make a better binding.

Are they both faster? Sure, but unless everyone you're riding with has a fast in/out system, you end up waiting anyways. Plus, the extra 5-6 seconds it saves you will probably not make a difference in riding time.

So why one over the other? Gnu is still a 2 strap, they just added a reclining highback. Flows are a single giant super comfy strap.

Gnu: Fast
Flow: Fast and Comfier


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got the GNU Street fastecs and am super happy with them. They go on fast (I can be moving and lock them in), are secure and give me a ton of control. I'm sold on GNU's. Never going back to those regular bindings

Flows? I never tried them but compared them in the store and preferred the Fastec snap on the ankle strap to the jamming the foot in and locking the highback that happens with the FLows


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

v-verb said:


> I've got the GNU Street fastecs and am super happy with them. They go on fast (I can be moving and lock them in), are secure and give me a ton of control. I'm sold on GNU's. Never going back to those regular bindings
> 
> Flows? I never tried them but compared them in the store and preferred the Fastec snap on the ankle strap to the jamming the foot in and locking the highback that happens with the FLows


How much else have you ridden?

My flows are super easy to get into. Oh and they actually aren't a two strap binding with a toestrap that doesn't move.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Nivek said:


> How much else have you ridden?
> 
> My flows are super easy to get into. Oh and they actually aren't a two strap binding with a toestrap that doesn't move.


Not a lot else but enough to know what I like.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Tater,
I just made the transition from two strap to the Flows (NXT_FSE) and I'm a big fan. 
They are a little spendy, but since you're already looking at the FRX, i gather thats not an issue. The combination of comfort, ease and great heel/toe response makes them hard to beat, IMHO.

May take a couple runs to get used to the different feel of the strap fit, but right about the time my feet would have started hurting, I got used it and was a convert! 

I think they're great but to give a balanced opinion, the weakness in my Flows are the ratchets. They're not as smooth or responsive as many others, but since you don't need to use them once you set them, its a minimal issue. Good Luck.


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

GorgeDad said:


> Tater,
> I just made the transition from two strap to the Flows (NXT_FSE) and I'm a big fan.
> They are a little spendy, but since you're already looking at the FRX, i gather thats not an issue. The combination of comfort, ease and great heel/toe response makes them hard to beat, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I bought last years when they went on sale at Trusnow.
These are the ones I have
Flow NXT-FRX
Since I live in FL I only get to board 10-15 days per year its hard to try gear out to see if I like it or not. So since I have the Flows, they are what I will be going with. I saw the Fastec's at my local Peter Glenn store and kindo of liked the design. Made me think of selling my Flows and getting the GNU's. When you say you have to get used to them, what do you mean, does your foot still feel solid in the binding?

PS can someone tell me why I have -2148.5 credits? lol


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Tater said:


> When you say you have to get used to them, what do you mean, does your foot still feel solid in the binding?
> 
> PS can someone tell me why I have -2148.5 credits? lol


What i meant was its just a little different feel. I always had my bindings cranked down tight to get what i felt was the most response. The Flows do not need to be worn that way (in fact, they can not be too tight or you lose the ability to step in and out.) No worries, your foot is still "solid in the binding."

As for credits, i believe they have no meaning and are just a remnant of a time when they used to be able to be used for online purchases of some kind.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

After trying some Flows they will absolutely be my next binding. I originally just want the fast entry but the comfort is what convinced me to not look else where. There is two things that you need to know about Flows.
1: You have to have boots that fit correctly. You can't rely on something to crank the strap down to get tight.
2: You have to accept that you aren't going to feel clamped in like you do with other bindings but you will be held great as long as your boot is good.


----------

